# UserBars/Animation Bars



## Kero-Chan (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently learned how to make userbars and animation bars.
Here are the request rules.

*Rules:*
*1. No Redo's or Do-Overs.
2. Request it right the first time or I will ignore it.
3. Dont spam the topic, things like: "Rep for you! or Thanks!" is fine.
4. Love my work, its getting better and better each and everday!*

Questions and Answers:

Q1. What is a userbar?
A1. Something that shows what you are into, or what you like, something about you.

Q2. What is a animation bar?
A2. Look in my signature, the one with the animated skuld.

Q3. What does a userbar look like?
A3. Also in my signature.

Q4. When can my userbar be done/completed?
Q4. Depends on how many request, first come first serve.

Request form:



> Type Of Bar: [Animation/User Bar]
> Size: [Defualt/Custom Size]
> Text: [What you want it to say and/or when you want to let it show]
> Picture: [Mini Picture of the User/Animation Bar]
> Other: [Other information, such as color, and so on]



Thanks and I hope you guys like your new userbars that I have done.
*
[Request:]

Captain_Pip
Aiee!
RLTTJM
Ryurin
Dr.Jre32
Ðîstãnt.§hãdóW
RLTTJM
Dr.Jre32
Ðîstãnt.§hãdóW
basye
Akatsuki Bozz
xWhiteFlamez
Sakura_is_awesome
Mansewerz
nusty
Orihime_WorldWonder
Uchiha Strike - Imcomplete Request
Konohas_Destruction - Error In Size
anBU_YuFFie - Working on
burn_bern - Working on*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello. I hope this is an active request thread...I like you to make me an animation bar please.

Type Of Bar: Animation Bar
Size: Default size, i'm not sure what the usual size is XD
Text: I want it to say: Alucard
Picture: 
Color: Make the background red and black-ish..sort of like a dark evil color


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes this is a active thread, it was created yesterday..

Its other, not color. Theres no option for it, if there was I still couldnt do a clean render when the same background color.

Here, I hope you like it:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 15, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Yes this is a active thread, it was created yesterday..
> 
> Its other, not color. Theres no option for it, if there was I still couldnt do a clean render when the same background color.
> 
> Here, I hope you like it:



It looks ok.. Hoping u could do ones like aznguy, but nonetheless, it's cool.  

*reps


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 15, 2006)

Type Of Bar: User Bar
Size: 350x19
Text: Deidara kicks your ass
Picture: 
Other: Background medium dark brown mixed with gold

I know the picture is large but if you just his head that'd be great.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Hope you like it, in the future, ill make sure the text is over the lines.  that was the one error I see.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok Ill Request One

Type Of Userbar:The Big One In Your SIg One(Animated)
Image:

Text:Rock Lee Kicks @$$
Size: 352x117


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 15, 2006)

*Request*

Request for Animation Bar
Size: whichever works best
Text: The King
Pic: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 15, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Hope you like it, in the future, ill make sure the text is over the lines.  that was the one error I see.




Thank you so much. That's f***ing awesome.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 15, 2006)

RLTTJM:


Ryurin:


Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey i have a request
a user bar ans a animation bar

for the animation bar
here is the stock


sayinG THE TRUE DRUNKEN MASTER
size watever works best

for the user bar 

here is the stock


saying rock lee the a$$ kicker
size wat ever works best


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 15, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> RLTTJM:
> 
> 
> Ryurin:
> ...




Thanks a lot


----------



## Caile (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd like to request 

Type Of Bar: Animation .. Um, Could you make it flash? If not, Just leave it as a normal user bar
Size: Default ( Like your Skuld Lover Userbar )
Text: Shadow
Picture: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Other: Black/Red Background ( Bloody , Gloomy )

Thanks.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 15, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> RLTTJM:
> 
> 
> Ryurin:
> ...


I Love You


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Dr.Jre23



I made it go down instead of up this time because 80 percent of the picture was nothing, so Down is saves more space and time, sorry if you werent planning for it to go down.

Distant Shadow:


Sorry Couldnt make it animated.

Enjoy Guys! (And girls!)
** I highly suggest you guys use the Codes, because it looks better centered. **​


----------



## Caile (Aug 15, 2006)

It's alright Kero-chan ^__^ +rep XD


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 16, 2006)

*hey thanks*



			
				ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Dr.Jre23
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey thanks or the user bar and animated bar ur really goood thanks again​


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 16, 2006)

Request

Type Of Userbar:Animation
Image:

Text:Rock Lee (Beautiful And Kicks @$$)
Size:352x117


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow...ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ is so talented and i never realized


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*hey*

type of userbar: animation
image: 


text: Rock Lee
and
hardwork pays off



size 360x130


----------



## Caile (Aug 17, 2006)

Type Of Bar: Userbar (If you could animate it and make it flash like my last request , Then please do so )
Size: Like my old one
Text: Shadow
Picture: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I only want Yondaime



Other: Any, That would fit the picture 

Thanks XD


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Kero-Chan???????


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry about that guys, I guess  it unsubscribed it. Ill finish these by the end of today.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 18, 2006)

its ok ur good anyways its worth the wait


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2006)

Type Of Bar: Animation Bar
Size: Default size
Text: I want it to say- basye pokemon trainer
picture- the one on my sig if u cant do that picture I can find a diffrent one 
background - keep it the same


Thank u


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 18, 2006)

cool! i want one
type of bar:animation bar
size: 350, 90
text: Strike
pic:


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 19, 2006)

Here are the 2 rock lee request, you can probably guess which one is yours. This is not one of my good GFX days, not a good background, or a good animation. I understand if you guys want a redo, ill do it tomorrow or a day when I get my skills back <.<


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 19, 2006)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## Caile (Aug 19, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Here are the 2 rock lee request, you can probably guess which one is yours. This is not one of my good GFX days, not a good background, or a good animation. I understand if you guys want a redo, ill do it tomorrow or a day when I get my skills back <.<



Actually the 1st one is good  .. Except maybe you got the text wrong.. Beautiful and kicks *a*$$ .. *waits for mine*


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 19, 2006)

*hey*

hey mines the second one and i would like a redo because after a while of looking at it i get dizzzy watch rock lee move around so much


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Here are the 2 rock lee request, you can probably guess which one is yours. This is not one of my good GFX days, not a good background, or a good animation. I understand if you guys want a redo, ill do it tomorrow or a day when I get my skills back <.<


It Kicks @$$ But You Forgot The @ In @$$


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh dear god what have I become.

Both are going to be re-done. Sorry about that guys, I was sleep and ugh.

EDIT: Wow look at how I typed it. " Both are going to be re-done. Sorry about that guys, I was SLEEP and ugh. "

That doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 19, 2006)

hey i can wait dont have to rush for mine ok


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 19, 2006)

Wanted to make a "noob camera person" taping it. (Effect: "Shook" the camera.)

This one has a real bad render, picture looks jacked up.

Liked this one.


----------



## Caile (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Kero-chan, I'll rep you as soon as I can. I can't rep you yet >_< Gomen.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 19, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Wanted to make a "noob camera person" taping it. (Effect: "Shook" the camera.)
> 
> This one has a real bad render, picture looks jacked up.
> 
> Liked this one.



hey mines a the middle one i still like even if it looks jacked up thanks

here is another one
animation bar
pic


text:
kakashi & yondaime
Chillen in the club

size: watever fits best


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats a better render, ill finish the top people and then finish yours.


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 20, 2006)

yey! i think ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ is working on shadow's and my bars


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 20, 2006)

Tomorrow, its 1:30 in the morning and im tired. Ill probably finish the request by tomorrow. Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 20, 2006)

*thanks*



			
				ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Thats a better render, ill finish the top people and then finish yours.


thanks for ur help this is an awsome thread


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 20, 2006)

Please also remember the rules:

No spamming the topic
1 Request per day.

Thank you.
When the new things are done ill edit this post or make a new one depending on if someone makes another request.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

i need one of muhammad ali if theres any problem viewing the images pm me !
RENDER :



text:Muhammad Ali The Greatest
animated or not ?? try it out i'm ready for more than one 

THX YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 20, 2006)

Didnt you already have one? But you deleted the post..


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

i got this one from the official userbar request thread
i deleted mine request in this thread cause nobody seemed to finish it for me
and after i saw the threads alive again i re-requested
PS: theyre already some ppl who have more than 3 userbars so why not ?
PLEAZEEE
THXXX in advance


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 21, 2006)

Alright im going to do like 2 or 3 request right now. Stick around.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 21, 2006)

Akatsuki boss, I need only 1 picture and I need it to be more of a complete request.
Uchiha Strike, your picture is too small and the requested size is too big.
And 

Basye yours is done.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 21, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Akatsuki boss, I need only 1 picture and I need it to be more of a complete request.
> Uchiha Strike, your picture is too small and the requested size is too big.
> And
> 
> Basye yours is done.


omg thank u so much


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry about that....
heres a bigger one

uhu its headless

heres another one:sweat

just make the size 160x120 thanks


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 22, 2006)

Aw, this looks really cool!

Type Of Bar: Animation
Size: 350x80
Text: Hinamori...I'll protect you.
Picture: 
Other: I guess the letters could be blue/white ne?

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Stuff U got there, I gotta request for you. 

Type Of Bar: User Bar
Size: 350x19
Text: Kakashi Hatake
Picture: 
Other: Background could be dark green

Thanks.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 22, 2006)

Ill get to it later today. Hopefully they will all be done shortly, after all im doing 2 a day or so .


----------



## Azurite (Aug 22, 2006)

oo! these are so cool.... i would like to request!

Type Of Bar: Animation Bar
Size: Default size
Text: Id like it to sayrihime Inoue,world wonder
Picture: 


and other one:

Type Of Bar: Animation Bar
Size: 390X150
Text: Id like it to say:Kurosaki Ichigo!
Picture: 

One more: Type of bar:Animation Bar
Size:default size 
Text: Cool,Breezy Winter
Picture: 
if you could put a border into this one. THANKS ALOT if they could be done!


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

Type Of Bar: Animation
Size: Default
Text: Tim Duncan
Picture:Tim Duncan on a throne (click this text, its a link)
Other: Silver and Black


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok this is getting out of hand.

*1 and only 1* request.
FILL THE WHOLE REQUEST FORM COMPLETELY UCHIHA AND AKATSUKI BOSS.
Im tired of incomplete request forms.

Here is Akatsuki Bozz's request:

Others Will be done if it is request completely, if you posted it WRONG then FIX IT. Then I will do your request.


----------



## nusty (Aug 23, 2006)

Type Of Bar: User Bar
Size: Default size
Text: Id like it to say:Welcome all
Picture:


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 23, 2006)

type of bar:animation bar
size: 160x120
text: Strike
pic:the one above...below the headless one


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

i was wondering if my stuff was ready....


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 23, 2006)

How many times do I have to type the rules, Bold the rules, Color the rules, underline the rules. STOP SPAMMING AND YOULL GET IT WHEN I GET TO IT.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

sorry...excited!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 23, 2006)

WhiteFlamez:


Enjoy.

White Cherry (Im guessing your Sakura_is_awesome:


Error Konoha's Destruction: Pictures are too small, cant fit in default size or any size.
Others are getting done and posting soon.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep! Your right! Thank you so much! ^.^


----------



## Azurite (Aug 23, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> WhiteFlamez:
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> ...


 so none of my pics work?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 24, 2006)

The images are too small and for a defualt size its crap. I tried adding a background worked, but the image wouldnt cut good. Try getting a bigger picture. Like WhiteCherry's.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

Sizeefault
Textrihime , World Wonder 
Image:

Other: Try to get in Ishida, Chad,Orihime and Ichigo... plznthxreps2


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 26, 2006)

Ill finish them tomorrow, or today. It depends. Im tired and sore, got back from a 12 hour paintball day.


----------



## nusty (Aug 26, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ 
how about my request 
are u doing it now


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 26, 2006)

hey stop spamming


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 26, 2006)

Please, Stop. Im going to finish some of them today.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 26, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Ok this is getting out of hand.
> 
> *1 and only 1* request.
> FILL THE WHOLE REQUEST FORM COMPLETELY UCHIHA AND AKATSUKI BOSS.
> ...


 i kno i'm late but thx so much for it


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 27, 2006)

Got the duncan one done. The rest will be done shortly after tomorrow or today. Schools starting tomorrow so thats why .


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 27, 2006)

thanx dude, reps!


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 28, 2006)

why is it incomplete???


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

Oooh,these are awesome.

Type Of Bar:Animation Bar
Size:Whatever size would look best.
Text:Tech-chan loves the twins.
Picture:
Other:I want it to start towards the bottom of the picture,then go up to their faces,y'know what I mean.Also,its a bit bright,could you darken it a little bit?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe the size, ill get some done today. Got school so..


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 28, 2006)

Type Of Bar: Animation please
Size: whatever fits best for you
Text: "Tsunade-sama?! Why are you naked?!"
Picture: 
Other: nothing really if you feel it needs something then feel free to put anything else

so i see your busy so i'll wait. thanks a bunch


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 28, 2006)

World Wonder:

Nusty:

enjoy.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> World Wonder:
> 
> Nusty:
> 
> enjoy.


but didnt i request the Bleach one with Orihime,Chad,Ichigo and Ishida?
(the white bg wallpaper one)


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 28, 2006)

In page 3 I believe you put that thee.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

the post right b4 you said the paintball thing.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 28, 2006)

That will be added last to the request list and will be done.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 1, 2006)

If you dont mind,since it seem's that it isnt done.
I would like to cancel my request and make a new one..
Type:Animation
Size:A Good Size,but not huge.
Stock:
Text:"The only one."
Other:If you could add some colors to the picture,that'd be awesome ^^


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 1, 2006)

I dont know if its going to go on longer, schools been a real pain and its taken a lot of my time. I might just hold off the things.


----------

